# Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond



## theundertaker (2. Oktober 2007)

Huhu Leutz,

ich bin ziemlich oft am Oolderplas in Roermond (Holland) angeln und hätte gerne mal gesehen, was ihr da so rausholt...

Falls jemand Bilder von Fängen aus dem Oolderplas hat, dann würd ich mich freuen, wenn ihr die hier einfach mal einstellt.  #6

Ist ja vielleicht auch für andere von euch interessant zu sehen.

Schon mal danke im Voraus.


LG
Thomas   |wavey:


----------



## krauthis7 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

hy hier sind wohl einige drin 

http://www.krauthis7.de/html/meine_fische.html


----------



## theundertaker (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Welche sind denn ausm Oolderplas, bin ja neugierig?

Kann man ja so schlecht erkennen, da die Orte des Fangs nicht dran stehen...wenn dus nicht mehr weißt, auch nit schlimm, aber danke auf jeden Fall mal für die schönen Fische auf deiner Seite.

Gruß              |wavey:
Thomas


----------



## krauthis7 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

hy schau mal auf bootstouren die sind fast alle von oolder und südderplas


----------



## köfi01 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo Leute 

Wo ist am Olderplas eine gute Stelle für Barsch und Zander,ich möchte am Sonntagmorgen mit meiner Tochter dort hin. Wäre schön wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

                           Gruß Ralf


----------



## köfi01 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo Leute

Ich war heute morgen am Olderplas,an dem runden Parkplatz.Ich habe 3 schöne Barsche gefangen (32,37,39 cm).

                 Gruß Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Petri zu deinen 3 Barschen...ich war heute an der selben Stelle, doch bei mir hat sich nix getan...

hatte ne dämliche....ähhhh wundervolle Rotfeder und paar Köderfische ;-)

Hab Abends meine Angeln auf Grund mit nem Köfi dran gelegt, aber da ging nüx...trotzdem n wunderschöner Tag heute gewesen...

Ich bin eigentlich immer dort am runden Parkplatz...da kann man am besten angeln =)

Liebe Grüße


Wie haste denn die Barsche gefangen?


----------



## köfi01 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo theudertaker

Ich war von 10-13 Uhr dort,die 3 Barsche habe ich auf Grund mit Wurm gafangen. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt fahre ich nächsten Sonntag wieder hin,aber dann etwas früher.Jetzt am Sonntag war die Autobahn bis 9 Uhr gespert.

                          Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ich bin nächsten Samstag ab 6 Uhr am Oolderplas bis Abends und am Sonntag dann wahrscheinlich auch so um die Uhrzeit.

Also so große Barsche konnte ich leider nicht landen...beißen die denn richtig zu oder zuppeln die bloß n bissl rum? Wie haste denn den Wurm aufgezogen? (Bündel oder...?)

:vik:


Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann...aber setz dich nich an meinen Platz ;-) :m

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

hi versuchts mal mit einem gummifisch ca.8cm und den einfach überm boden tanzen lassen 
gruß rolf


----------



## theundertaker (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Denkste, dass das was bringt...hab keine Erfahrungen mit GuFi's.
Was heißt über den Boden tanzen lassen...einfach ganz langsam einholen? Ich weiß ja auch nicht, wie ich den Biss erkenne und was dann genau zu tun ist...

Hast du es denn schon mal an der Stelle am Oolderplas mit nem Gummifisch versucht?

Ich hatte am Freitag n krassen Biss auf nen Köfi...hat Schnur genommen bis zum umfallen...dann noch ein zweites Mal und danach war Stille, deshalb hab ich dann angehauen und da war irgendwas richtig dickes dran...leider ist der Fisch kurz vor dem Ufer abgehauen, also grade in der Entfernung, wo man ihn noch nicht sehen kann...das war ärgerlich sag ich euch. :c

Aber kann man halt nix machen. Ich bin ja am Wochenende wieder da, vielleicht versuch ichs mal mit nem Gufi, wenn du mir noch paar Tipps gibst ;-)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

hi´lass den gufi überm boden springen wie ein häschen hüpft den biss wirste schon erkennen ,nach dem 1 zupfer haust du an -auch mit köfi ! mach ab und zu kleine pausen zwischen den sprüngen gruß rolf-krauthis7


----------



## theundertaker (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

aha...was brauche ich denn dann genau und wie baue ich die angel auf??

GuFi und n Jigkopf vorne dran mit 20 g oder so? ein Drilling und n normaler Haken? Kenne mich damit nicht so aus...könntest du mir in paint mal so ne einfach skizze der angel zeichnen, damit ich weiß, wie ich wo was dran mache? wäre cool von dir, dann versuche ich das mal...

gruß thomas


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

hy schau mal hier:
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/gewusst-wie/bleikopf-uli/bericht.htm

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/raubfisch/uli-mit-shimano/bericht.htm


----------



## theundertaker (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Danke danke, das ist ja schon mal was...

Ich werds mal versuchen, obs was bringt und mal sowas an die Strippe hängen ;-)

Ich berichte dann mal, obs irgendwie geklappt hat...ich fange ja nich so besonders viel, dazu fehlt mir vielleicht auch noch die Erfahrung...

Gruß Thomas

Wär ja mal echt cool, wenn mir einer am Oolderplas mal n bissl was beibringen könnte in Bezug auf Raubfischangeln. Is besser als immer nur Brassen ;-)


----------



## köfi01 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo theundertaker

Die Barsche haben alle drei sofort voll durch gebissen.Den Wurm habe ich nur zwei mal auf den Haken gezogen,damit er schön zappelt.Die Stelle war durch das Tor, links und dann geradeaus.Vieleicht sehen wir uns ja Sonntag mal .

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Also ich bin Sonntag auf jeden Fall da, da werden wir uns auf jeden Fall mal sehen...

Ich angle meistens tagsüber mit Futterkorb und Früh bis 8 oder 9 Uhr auf Zander und dasselbe auch abends ab 18 Uhr.

Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen auf guten Fisch. #6

Ich werd auch mein bestes versuchen...will nämlich endlich mal n schönen Zander überlisten, meinetwegen auch einen, der gerade das Mindestmaß hat ;-)

Gruß Thomas   #h


----------



## BSZocher (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> .... und Früh bis 8 oder 9 Uhr auf Zander und dasselbe auch abends ab 18 Uhr.
> .....



Du hast ja sicher gelesen, daß das Angeln zwischen Sonnuntergang und Sonnenaufgang an besagtem See verboten ist. |rolleyes


----------



## theundertaker (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Huhu!

BSZocher: Erstens geht dich das nichts an und zweitens hab ich das sicher gelesen und ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass ich von 18 bis 8 Uhr angle, oder? Na siehste...

So Ralf,

ich habe noch n bissl an deiner Stelle gesessen und da habe ich noch einen untermaßigen Barsch gefangen und danach hat es noch 2 oder 3 mal gezogen, aber halt nicht richtig...

Ich glaube, ich mache irgendwas falsch oder ich brauche auch was von dem schönen Futter 

Nochmal ein dickes Petri zu deinen schönen Fischen, vor allem zu deiner Überraschung :vik:

Ich bin wahrscheinlich dann nächsten Samstag und Sonntag wieder da, dann aber erst nachmittags. Ich werd deine Methode nochmal weiter probieren :m

Gruß Thomas


----------



## köfi01 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo Thomas 

Da muß man ja nicht viel bei können,wie du gesehen hast.Ich werde noch mal Futter besorgen,und wenn ich Zeit habe komme ich Sonntag noch mal vorbei.Übrigens die Überrachung hat gut geschmeckt.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Schön, dass es geschmeckt hat...also dieser wunderbare Fisch ;-), was auch immer das nochmal war XD

Wenn du am Sonntag vorbeikommen möchtest, dann aber erst etwas später, weil meine Freundin ja bis viertel nach zwei arbeiten muss und wir dann wahrscheinlich erst gegen 16 Uhr da sind...

Ich gebe dir dann die 5 Euro, falls du so n Bottig mit dem "Mega-Raushol-Futter" mitbringen kannst XD

Ich fahre aber auch nur, wenn schönes Wetter ist, also über dieses Wetteronline.de oder wie die Seite heißt nichts von Regen gesagt ist. Ich werd aber nochmal posten, ob ich am We da bin...

Fahre nächsten Montag dann auch in meine Heimat nach Görlitz und das sind auch knappe 800 km zu fahren...muss durch ganz Deutschland durch bis zur Polengrenze ;-)

Ihr seid echt n super Gespann und vielleicht sieht man sich ja öfter mal ;-)


----------



## BSZocher (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

@totengräber:

War als ein freundlicher Wink gemeint.

Viel Spaß nächstes WE und kleiner Tipp: Angelpapiere nicht vergessen  
Nur so wiederum als kleiner freundlicher Wink. #h


----------



## theundertaker (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Das Angeln ist außerdem bis 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang erlaubt und ab Sonnenaufgang...nur so als kleiner Wink 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## BSZocher (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Das Angeln ist außerdem bis 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang erlaubt .....
> Gruß Thomas



WO steht dies geschrieben?

Denn:
Laut "Liste der Maasseen Prov. Limburg 2007-2009" im/am Oolderplaas ist das Angeln von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang nicht erlaubt.


----------



## theundertaker (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Schau mal unter dem Link nach...

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm


----------



## BSZocher (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

"Lesen Sie dazu in der Gewässerliste (Lijsten van Viswateren) nach. "

Diesen Satz hast du dann wohl überlesen. Kann ja passieren.
Also Liste nochmal duchlesen (das Heft muß beim Angeln dabei sein pro Angler eines!!)


----------



## theundertaker (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ja ok.....stimmt, dass im Heftchen was anderes steht....da muss ich dir "leider" Recht geben ;-)

Hast du vielleicht ne Ahnung, wie ich ne mittelgroße Laube (Köderfisch) mit nem Tiroler Hölzchen n bisschen übern Gewässergrund schweben lassen kann...müsste doch eigentlich gehen, solange die Schwimmblase intakt ist, oder? Das Tiroler Hölzl stellt sich ja auf und der Fisch schwebt ein Stück nach oben....richtig?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Peter4711 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hi !

Ich war vor drei Wochen mit zwei Freunden am Oolderplas in westlicher Richtung (Bootanlegestelle FKK Strand), leider hatten wird zwischen 11 und 19 uhr nur einen schönen Barsch auf Grund mit Tauwurm dran (ca 40 cm), den wird leider nicht landen konnnten. Da uns die Umgebung dort sehr gefällt, würden wir gern am Sammstag (20.10) mit einer Wochenkarte nochmal unser glück versuchen. Wir sind jedoch noch blutige Anfäger die für jeden Tipp dankbar sind. Haben schon einiges auspobiert selbst dropshot auf Zander. Würden gern nächstes Wochenenden mit fisch nach Köln fahren, also last mal eure Erfahrung spechen in Bezug auf Ziehlfisch, Köder, Fangzeit... 

Schonmal vielen Dank, und Gruß, Peter


----------



## theundertaker (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Huhu,
am besten fährst du nicht an den FKK-Strand, sondern in Ool auf den runden Parkplatz und angelst dort...hier wurden letztens dicke Barsche und auch ein Hecht auf Made gefangen ;-).

Ich bin am Samstag nachmittags ebenfalls dort...ich denke mal, so blutige Anfänger könnt ihr nicht sein...ich weiß nicht mal, was n DropShot ist .

Schade wegen eurem 40er Barsch...das wäre ja n schöner Fisch gewesen...

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in Ool...

Ihr solltet vielleicht mal -siehe Bild- ausprobieren (so ist es mir gesagt worden, glaube ich ;-) und so müsste ich es auch haben)
Hab mir Mühe gegeben :vik:


Gruß Thomas


P.S. Ich komme auch aus Köln ;-)


----------



## BSZocher (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ja ok.....stimmt, dass im Heftchen was anderes steht....da muss ich dir "leider" Recht geben ;-)
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Unwissenheit schütz nicht vor Strafe.....was mein Grund war etwas genauer "nachzubohren".
Es wird seit diesem Jahr (neues Kontrollboot) verstärkt kontrolliert im Bereich Roermond.

Beim Drop-Shot ist der Haken der den Köder hält direkt auf der Hauptschnur befestigt. An selbigem Haken 





wird ein Zusatzdrilling angebracht welcher dann am Köder (hinteres Drittel) angesetzt wird.
Das Blei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wird unten (ca. 20-50cm vom Haken entfernt) an der Schnur einge"klippt".
Fischen: Das Blei möglichst am Grund halten und über die Rute den Köder anzuppeln.

Viel Spaß beim Fischen.


----------



## krauthi (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



Peter4711 schrieb:


> Hi !
> Würden gern nächstes Wochenenden mit fisch nach Köln fahren, also last mal eure Erfahrung spechen in Bezug auf Ziehlfisch, Köder, Fangzeit...
> 
> Schonmal vielen Dank, und Gruß, Peter


 
hallo Peter
mit solchen aussagen wirst du hier  von keinem info´s  erhalten

hotspots  ,techniken  usw   muss man sich  erarbeiten und gibt man ungern weiter  zumal  mit der aussage  " mit fisch nach köln fahren "  hier  nicht gut ankommt 
da in Holland   das C&R erlaubt  und gern gesehen ist


----------



## David31882 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

#cAmen


----------



## theundertaker (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Was soll der dämliche Eintrag denn hier drin @ David31882??

Wenn du nix produktives beizutragen hast, dann unterlasse doch solch sinnlose Einträge...danke.


@Krauthi: Wenn Peter doch mal Fische zum mitnehmen fangen will, dann lass ihn doch??!! Es ist nicht verboten, sich Fische zum Verzehr zu fangen, es sei denn diese sind untermaßig. Warum soll er also keine Hilfe bekommen? Klar soll man sich seine eigene individuelle Technik selbst anlernen, doch wozu gibt es das Anglerforum, wenn er nicht einmal eine total normale und nicht anstößige Frage posten darf.

Es wäre daher nett, wenn er hier auch Vorschläge und Tipps erhalten würde und nicht solche für ihn uninteressanten Texte?!

Naja, meinen Tipp hast du erhalten Peter. ;-) und jetzt mach was draus...Petri fürs Wochenende


Gruß Thomas


----------



## David31882 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

@ the undertaker

bist wohl immer auf stress aus was??Halt mal schön den Ball flach!!!!Wenn mein Kommentar sinnlos ist dann wüsste ich gerne was dein Streitgespräch mit BSzocher war???Wenn du direkt richtig gelesen hättest wer in diesem thread eine ganze Seite leer.

Aber schreibe was du willst wenn´s dir Spass macht. bitte sehr leg los, aber wenn du dich abgeregt hast denke daran das ---Angeln spass machen sollte und alles was dazu gehört (auch das anglerboard).

Dave


----------



## theundertaker (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Aber sonst is alles klar bei dir oder? Mir gefällt das Anglerboard sehr. Und das war kein Streitgespräch! Hier ist nun die Stelle, wo man einfach mal die .... halten sollte. Danke. Und jetzt poste mir bitte nix mehr...kann ich gut drauf verzichten und ganz im Gegenteil, ich bin überhaupt nicht auf Streit aus.

Thomas


----------



## Jogibär (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo, 
ich hab den Threat bisher mit Interesse verfolgt. Aber solche  Streitereien machen ihn nicht gerade attraktiver. Also , peace Cowboys. Und immer schön sachlich bleiben.

Gruß Jogi


----------



## krauthi (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> wenn er nicht einmal eine total normale und nicht anstößige Frage posten darf.


 
ich habe ihm nicht verboten zu fragen  !
ich habe ihm nur geschrieben  das er unter solchen vorraussetzungen  hier keine hilfe /antworten  erwarten  kann  zumindestens nicht  von denen  hier im board  die  auch  das C&R  beachten 
 es hat mit sicherheit keiner  was dagegen  wann man mal einen fisch zum verzehr  mit nimmt  so lange es im rahmen des erlaubten bleibt 

also  erst mal   überlegen  ob es dan sinn macht nach hilfe zu fragen  wenn in dem gastland  die handhabung  mit dem  " ich muss den fisch töten " anders  ist  als  wie eigendlich erlaubt 

seht  es doch mal so 

ein barsch,hecht ,zander  der nach der landung (und vieleicht nach ein paar schöne fotos ) wieder unbeschadet    zurück ins wasser kann   bringt euch im nächsten jahr  wieder etwas mehr spaß  und vorallem  wieder nachwuchs  

gruß Krauthi


----------



## theundertaker (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ja sorry wegen diesem Streitgelaber...da hab ich auch keine Lust mehr drauf. 

Das mit dem Zurücksetzen in Bezug auf neuen Nachwuchs kann ich gut verstehen. Aber trotzdem kann man doch jemanden auch einige kleine Tipps geben, egal ob man C & R nachgeht oder nicht? Naja, is ja auch egal...ich setze hier mal n Strich drunter um dieses Gerede symbolisch zu beenden 

----------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------

So ihr lieben Anglerkollegen...jetzt postet mal ordentlich weiter was zu den Fischfängen in Roermond! ;-) #6

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## theundertaker (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hi Leutz,

ich war gestern wieder am Oolderplas und konnte zwei Barsche (27 und 28 cm) landen.

Werd heute nochmal mein Glück versuchen.

@ Ralf: Das Futter ist echt der echt Barschkiller. ;-) Letztens fast keine Bisse und gestern dann mit Futter andauernd Barschbisse, das war geilo ;-)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## köfi01 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo Tohmas

Das war ein geheimtipp #6nicht weiter sagen|supergri|supergri|supergri.
Ich bin morgen so gegen halb eins da.


Bis dann ,Gruß  Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Huhu Ralf...

ich heiße doch nicht "Tohmas"?! =))))

Ich war gestern auch wieder da und ich habe 2 superschöne Barsche, beide genau 35 cm, gefangen...der eine war aber ein klein wenig moppliger als der andere ;-)

Die kommen nachher in die Pfanne...leckaaaaaa

Dein Tipp mit der Montage etc. war einfach klasse...nochmal vielen Dank ;-)
Die haken sich locker selber...

Sollen wir nicht mal zusammen versuchen auf Zander und Hecht zu angeln ;-) Da haben wir dann 4 Ruten, die wir unterschiedlichst fertig machen könnten...So hätte man dann vielleicht die Möglichkeit zu sehen, welche Montage den Erfolg bringt...

Also ich kann dir nur raten dich wieder an die Stelle zu setzen, wo du letztens auch warst, dann ein wenig nach links auswerfen und da is echt ne super geile und auch etwas tiefere Stelle, wo zum Abend hin meistens ein Biss nach dem anderen kommt...Ich habe den einen Barsch noch während dem Straffen der Schnur gehakt...oder der sich selbst besser gesagt ^^

Hab jetzt auch zwei Rutenhalter, wo ich meine Ruten nach oben stellen kann...macht sich prima so...

Auf jeden Fall n dickes Petri für deinen heutigen Tag ;-)

Superlieben Gruß an dich und deine kleine Anglerin von mir und meiner Freundin ^^

Thomas

(Ich habe gerade in den Wetterbericht geschaut und nach draußen und ich werd heute doch nich da sein, da das Wetter bescheiden ist...fahre nämlich morgen ne Woche innen Urlaub...sorry ;-) Hattest du so n Eimer Futter für mich dabei? Wenn ja dann nehm ich den später noch oder du behältst den dann...auf jeden Fall danke)


----------



## köfi01 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo Thomas

Kann doch mal vorkommen.Also heute war es echt beschi......
Nicht einen Biss #q.Das mit den 4 Ruten können wir gerne mal machen.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## Jogibär (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo,

ich will am Donnerstag auch mal mein Glück am Oolderplas versuchen. Und zwar vom Ufer mit gufi und twister. Ist vielleicht noch einer da? 

Gruß
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Huhu Ralf,

bin wieder ausm Urlaub zurück...nicht einen Biss den Tag gehabt? Was für n Sch... wa ^^

Ich denke mal, dass wir am Wochenende dann nachmittags auch wieder angeln sind und vielleicht fahre ich auch mal am Donnerstag rüber, weil ja Feiertag ist...

Kannst du mir nächstes Mal, wenn wir uns treffen, vielleicht 2 so ne Eimer Futter mitbringen, weil das bei dir aufm Weg liegt? Das wäre echt cool....Geld kann ich dir ja locker am See "verabreichen" ^^

Sonst alles fit bei dir? Viele Grüße von meiner Süßen ;-)

LiGrü
Thomas


----------



## köfi01 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo Thomas 
Am Donnerstag und am Wochenende schaffe ich es leider nicht.Das Futter kann ich dir beim nächsten mal natürlich mitbringen.
Willst du einen Handel aufmachen.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Looooool....nee will ich nicht, aber dann habe ich schon mal welches da und brauche nicht andauernd dorthin oder dich die ganze zeit nerven^^

hoffentlich geht jetzt am wochenende mehr als bei dir letztes mal....ich berichte dann natürlich wieder fleißig....

wann wir das mit den 4 angeln mal versuchen, können wir uns ja noch ausmachen....aber vielleicht klappts dann auch endlich mal mit einer montage, damit wir wissen, wie man die "besseren" fische fängt ;-)

Thomas


----------



## theundertaker (1. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo Leute...

ich war heute wieder mit meiner Süßen angeln und ich habe wieder mal versucht, ein paar größere Barsche mit ner Seitenarmmontage zu überlisten. Hier jedoch totale Fehlanzeige...nicht einen Biss...also können wir uns die Hand geben Ralf 

Jedoch habe ich auch versucht ein bisschen zu spinnen mit nem GuFi. Ich habe den Gummifisch schon fast am Ufer gehabt und auch schon gesehen...in der Zeit muss der süße Fisch schon hinter dem hergeschwommen sein und kurz vorm Ufer plötzlich ein Biss der allerfeinsten Sorte. Kurz vor dem Ufer hing an dem besagten Gummifisch plötzlich ein dicker fetter Hecht...der war zum Glück einigermaßen gut gehakt, sodass ich ihn mit Hilfe meiner Freundin noch ans Ufer ziehen konnte...Nach der Messung stand fest, dass er 66 cm lang war...ein schöner Fang...den ich demnächst wiederholen möchte...

Mein Fischchen ist also 3 cm größer als dein Fischchen Ralf ;-) :vik: --> Nach Rücksprache mit Ralf ein Trugschluss...seiner war 70 cm =)))) <--

Ralf: Also ich könnte dir empfehlen, es auch ne Weile mal so zu probieren...Falls du wissen möchtest, wie mein Gummifisch aussah, dann schreib einfach, werde dir den dann mal als Bild schicken oder so....

Liebe Grüße
Thomas and Angie


----------



## theundertaker (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hat denn keiner mehr am Oolderplas geangelt und kann über neue Fänge berichten? =)

Bin immer gespannt auf neue Erlebnisse und Fischfänge an diesem Maassee.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Peter4711 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Würden gern am Sonntag nochmal unser Glück versuchen! Vielleicht gibs dann ja ein paar fotos! Brauchen jedoch noch ein paar Wochenkarten, am Sonntag soll in Roermond ja verkaufsoffener Tag sein!? Kennt jemand einen Angelladen der dann auf jedenfall geöffnet haut, oder VVV ? Schonmal lieben Dank.


----------



## theundertaker (2. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Also ich kenn mich mit den Angelläden in Holland nicht aus. Auf jeden Fall ein dickes Petri heil für Sonntag...

Ich gehe morgen und Sonntag angeln und werde versuchen, wieder ein paar Raubfische zu überlisten...^^

Gruß Thomas


----------



## theundertaker (4. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Huhu...

ich war heute wieder ne Runde auf Hecht spinnen und dann riss mir direkt erstmal mein Spiro, Stahlvorfach und GuFi ab, da sich alles total an nem Stein verhangen hatte und bombensicher saß ;-) Das war ärgerlich...hatte leider keinen halbsinkenden Spiro mehr dabei, deshalb hab ichs einfach mal mit nem floating spiro versucht, aber Fehlanzeige. Es tat sich garnix auf Hecht oder Zander....Auch auf Made oder Wurm einfach nicht ein Biss...das war ärgerlich...das einzige, was ich gefangen habe, war ne kleine 10 cm Rotfeder...was fürn Fang ;-)

Naja, falls jemand bessere Nachrichten vom Oolderplas hat, immer rein hier...wenigstens habe ich einen Hecht gefangen gehabt und einen dicken Biss eines Hechtes, den ich sogar gesehen hatte....das war aber an den Tagen zuvor...

Ich hoffe euch geht es besser in Sachen Fischfang...

Eine Frage hätte ich mal....ist diese Konstruktion zum Spinnen denn gut:

Spirolino halbsinkend...Gummiperle...Einfachwirbel...Stahlvorfach...dann je nach Lust und Laune verschiedene Kunstköder in den Karabiner des Stahlvorfachs??

Wie gesagt, einen Hecht habe ich glücklicherweise gefangen und einen Biss gehabt...bin halt blutiger Anfänger und vielleicht habt ihr noch paar andere Tipps, die ihr mir sagen könnt...also wie man noch besser am Oolderplas n schönen Hecht an Land ziehen kann..

Danke schon mal im Voraus

und viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Tiffy (6. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Moin zusammen,

wir waren am Sonntag dort. Hauptsächlich wurde geschleppt. Lachsy hatte einen schööönen Barsch ( schätze gut 45cm ) Winni und ich je einen Hecht von ca. 75-80 cm. Die Fische wurden weder gemessen noch gewogen weil schnell wieder schwimmen lassen angesagt war. Markus und Snoek haben auf der Wahoo gefischt und hatten einen auch schöönen ( man beachte das eine ö weniger  ) Barsch.

War ein schöner Tag mit Freunden und die Generalprobe für Damp an der Ostsee. Da geht es am WE für eine Woche hin. Da gibt es zwar keine Hechte aber wat solls 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder;

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/5539/p1290464yx1.jpg

Winnis Hecht am legendären Fisch und Fang Wobbler. Er fängt damit immer Fische ich nie..


http://img88.*ih.us/img88/3149/p1290482zy0.jpg

Uns Lachsy mit schööönem Barsch

http://img64.*ih.us/img64/5604/p1290499kr4.jpg

und der zweite Hecht am Ukko.


*BISS* denn mal..


----------



## theundertaker (6. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Dickes Petri von mir...echt schöne Fische, vor allem auch der super Barsch.

Viel Erfolg an der Ostsee!

Gruß Thomas


P.S. Ich hätte auch gerne mal n Bötchen zum angeln...kann ich mir leider nich leisten =(


Ach übrigens...ich habe euch auf eurem Boot rumtuckern sehen^^ mit 6 Angeln an Bord...zwei rechts und links, zwei hinten und 2 aufm Dach^^ Was meinte eure Frau mit "Tu die Knarre weg" ? XDXD


----------



## theundertaker (9. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Huhu,

ich habe vor, wenns morgen nicht allzu doll regnet, n Versuch mit neuen GuFis auf Hecht zu starten...drückt mir die Daumen...ich melde mich morgen, falls ich war und etwas gefangen habe...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tiffy (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ach übrigens...ich habe euch auf eurem Boot rumtuckern sehen^^ mit 6 Angeln an Bord...zwei rechts und links, zwei hinten und 2 aufm Dach^^ Was meinte eure Frau mit "Tu die Knarre weg" ? XDXD



Das waren wir nicht. Wir hatten 4 Ruten draußen und den Satz " Tu ma die Knarre weg" ( was immer das heißen mag )
kann ich nun gar nicht deuten. Muss wohl wer anders gewesen sein.


----------



## theundertaker (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hmm...habt ihr vielleicht 2 Antennen am Boot?? Oder ich vertue mich grade....auf jeden Fall hab ich die Frau mit dem Cappy auf nem Boot gesehen^^

Das mit der Knarre war ja nur n Joke...sie muss irgendwas anderes gesagt haben, was am Ufer so ankam....ka was.....naja is ja auch egal...

Wollte halt nur mal loswerden, dass ich euch gesehen habe...ich bin halt ne Labertasche^^

Gruß Thomas


----------



## theundertaker (10. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Huhu,

ich war vorhin mal 2 Stunden mit der Spinnangel am Oolderplas....leider ohne Erfolg....hatte leider keinen Fisch dran...

Mal ne kurze Frage: Wenn ich auf Hecht angeln möchte, dann brauche ich doch nicht allzu weit auswerfen, richtig? Die stehen doch näher am Ufer? Woran erkennt man denn eigentlich genau die Bisse eines Zanders auf Grund am GuFi? Bin noch ziemlich frisch in Sachen spinnen. Für paar Anregungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## köfi01 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo Thomas

Warum GUFI.Versuch es doch mal mit MADE !|jump:

Wir verstehen uns , oder ????

Gruß ,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (11. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Lol, du kleiner Scherzkeks =))) Klar verstehe ich das....aber im Moment is irgendwie nix drin und das Wetter ist echt besch..eiden...

Ich glaube, ich angle erst nächstes Jahr wieder, hat irgendwie keinen Arsch mehr, wenn man die richtigen Stellen nicht kennt. Da kann ich mich an den 2 Stellen, wo ich es versucht habe, totangeln und ein anderer kennt n HotSpot und zieht Fische wie nix...

Naja.....

@köfi: Gehst du denn nochmal angeln dieses Jahr?

Liebe Grüße
The Thomas ^^


----------



## the doctor (12. November 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich an den 2 Stellen, wo ich es versucht habe, totangeln und ein anderer kennt n HotSpot und zieht Fische wie nix...



Ich gebe dir nen Tip:

Da der See sehr tief (>32m) ist, werden sich auch die Fische an tieferen Stellen sammeln. Da musst du deinen Angelplatz jetzt schon anders auswählen, wie in der wärmeren Jahreszeit.
Such dir ein Gewässer, welches "nicht tief" ist, oder probiere es weiter am Baggersee, aber dann dort wo es tiefer zu läuft.


----------



## theundertaker (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo Leute,

ich war gestern mit meiner Freundin und ner Spinnangel nochmal los und wollte wenigstens das Jahr mit noch nem schönen Fischchen abschließen. Da ich aber schon 5 mal hintereinander nichts gefangen hatte, machte ich mir auch keine großen Hoffnungen...

Vielleicht sollte ich mit der Einstellung immer ran gehen, denn wir haben unseren persönlichen Barsch-Rekord um 10 cm geknackt...wir hatten gestern auf n Natur-Barsch-Design (GuFi) einen sage und schreibe :m45 cm langen Barsch:m an der Angel. Der hatte sogar noch nen Minibarschiii im Schlund, welcher beim Ausnehmen dann auch ausm Maul herauskam XD. Der größte vorher war 35 cm. Somit um 10 cm verbessert....und das Jahr für uns erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Vielleicht ist das ja auch noch zu toppen, wenn an einem Wochenende in diesem Jahr sich die Sonne nochmal raustraut ;-) Dann wäre ich nochmal fürn Versuch auf n noch dickeren Barsch oder auch Hecht bereit.

Alles in allem eine erfolgreiche Angelstunde am Oolderplas gewesen...

Viele Grüße
Thomas + Angie


----------



## köfi01 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo Thomas

Der sieht sehr gut aus #6.
Da könnte ich auch schon wieder fahren,aber ich habe ja leider keine Zeit mehr.

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



köfi01 schrieb:


> Der sieht sehr gut aus #6.


 
Ist ja auch der König der Barsche des Oolderplas, den ich hier gefangen habe ;-)

Ja, nächstes Jahr spinnen wir ne Runde zusammen... ;-) Müssen ja die Hecht ein wenig ärgern^^

Gruß Thomas :m


----------



## Tiffy (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Moin zusammen,

hab hier mal ein wenig aufgeräumt. War doch alles ein wenig zu weit vom eigentlichen Thema weg. Falls jemand nach seinem Beitrag sucht, mal unter Off Topic gucken 

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Fänge melden #h


----------



## Jogibär (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Bravo:vik:


----------



## theundertaker (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hi Leutz,

ich war am Samstag mal am Oolderplas...leider ohne Erfolg...

Bin auch nicht lang geblieben, da das Hochwasser dort echt stört.

War in der letzten Zeit nochmal jemand dort?


----------



## sditges (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Nich am Olderplas sodern wie immer in Asselt....heute mal wieder nen 55 cm Zander verhaftet ......

Am Ball bleiben, irgendwann klappts.

P.S.: Hochwasser stört doch gar net !?
Eher die vielen vielen Wochenendtouris


----------



## theundertaker (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Den Zander haste wieder beim Vertikalangeln erwischt oder??


----------



## alizander1 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



sditges schrieb:


> Eher die vielen vielen Wochenendtouris


 
:q:q:q
Da haste wohl Recht...


----------



## sditges (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Den Zander haste wieder beim Vertikalangeln erwischt oder??


|kopfkrat da verwechselst du was....ich spinne vom Ufer aus , dat iss nich wirklich Vertikal :q


----------



## theundertaker (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

asoo ja, du warst ja der Spinner ;-), der vom Ufer aus angelt XD


----------



## mrmayo (6. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

War nochmal jemand die letzten Tage und Wochen am ooderplas angeln?
ich hab mein Glück mehrmals am Asseltplas versucht aber da scheint in der kalten jahreszeit vom Ufer aus nicht wirklich vielzu gehen :-/
Wie schauts denn aus am runden Parkplatz??

Mfg ,Mayo!


----------



## theundertaker (7. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hast du es denn am Oolderplas versucht? Ich denke, dort wird momentan Hochwasser sein oder? Ich werde mein Glück auf jeden Fall wieder versuchen, wenn mal ein Wochenende mal wieder ein Sonnenscheinchen raus kommt.....ich melde mich auf jeden Fall, wenn ich da war!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gimli (7. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



> Ich denke, dort wird momentan Hochwasser sein *oder*?



Kennst du dich nun dort aus *oder nicht?* Ich persönlich komme immer mehr zur Ansicht, dass Letzteres der Fall ist... #d


----------



## alex-racer (7. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

Mein erster Beitrag  hier |supergri, habe bisher immer nur hier gelesen. Jetzt habe ich aber mal eine Frage.
Wenn man sich die Karte des *HSV Ons Genoegen Roermond *holt, gehört auch zu diesem Verein das *Asseltplas* als Vereinsgewässer ??

Gruß Alex


----------



## theundertaker (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

@gimli: Wenn du nix Produktives beizusteuern hast, dann geh lieber schlafen...Es geht mir so .. ..... vorbei, was du von mir denkst! Such lieber in anderen Themen, ob du solch ......... Kommentare verbreiten kannst...und jetzt antworte nicht mehr auf meine Beiträge...The End...


----------



## Borusse (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



alex-racer schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> 
> Mein erster Beitrag hier |supergri, habe bisher immer nur hier gelesen. Jetzt habe ich aber mal eine Frage.
> Wenn man sich die Karte des *HSV Ons Genoegen Roermond *holt, gehört auch zu diesem Verein das *Asseltplas* als Vereinsgewässer ??
> ...


 
Hi,

Der Asseltplas gehört zur Maasseen-Erlaubnis, die Du automatisch bekommst. Es ist aber kein Vereinsgewässer vom HSV Ons Genoegen.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## mrmayo (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Also am Asseltplas ist leichtes Hochwasser ,aber nichts dramatschiches 
Wie es am Ooderplas aussieht weiss ich nicht.War bis jetzt noch nie dort angeln.
ich angel immer am Asseltplas unter der Hochspannungsleitung ,doch momentan geht dort recht wenig.vieleicht ist die Stelle für Winterräuber einfach nicht tief genug #c


----------



## BSZocher (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



gimli schrieb:


> Kennst du dich nun dort aus *oder nicht?* Ich persönlich komme immer mehr zur Ansicht, dass Letzteres der Fall ist... #d



Lass ihn doch ...
Er hat schon mit den "häufigen" Hochwassern zu kämpfen die er in seiner langen Angelzeit am OP erlebt hat.....

@mrmayo: Ja unterm Strommast ist es zu flach. Die Kanten laufen viel weiter draußen. ABer der Fisch steht ja auch mal flacher im Jahr |wavey:


----------



## theundertaker (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

BSZocher...ich weiß nicht was der von mir will....ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass dort wahrscheinlich Hochwasser sein wird, da es schlechtes Wetter war und Schnee aus höheren Lagen geschmolzen ist...ich habe weder behauptet, dass ich dort schon tausend Hochwasser erlebt habe etc....ach übrigens...ich kenne mich am Oolderplas schon ein wenig aus, da ich nämlich schon sehr oft dort angeln war....wers nicht glauben will, muss das nicht....


----------



## mrmayo (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

@ undertaker

Kennst du vieleicht ne Stelle im Asselt- ooderplas wo man auch im Winter erfolgreich vom Ufer aus angeln kann?


----------



## köfi01 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

War Heute jemand am Oolderplas ???????


----------



## mrmayo (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ein Gladbachfan :m
Sehr sympathisch


----------



## theundertaker (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Wer ist schon Gladbach-Fan ;-) (*gg@köfi*)

Gruß Thomas


----------



## BSZocher (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> .....ich kenne mich .. schon ein *wenig* aus, ....



DAS trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.


----------



## theundertaker (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ja habe ja auch nicht behauptet, dass ich dir jeden Kieselstein und jede mikroskopisch kleinste Alge aufzählen kann....

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sditges (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



alex-racer schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreunde,
> 
> Mein erster Beitrag hier |supergri, habe bisher immer nur hier gelesen. Jetzt habe ich aber mal eine Frage.
> Wenn man sich die Karte des *HSV Ons Genoegen Roermond *holt, gehört auch zu diesem Verein das *Asseltplas* als Vereinsgewässer ??
> ...


Hi, ja Du darfst mit der Maasseenkarte auch an Teilen des Asseltse plassen angeln.
Allerdings nicht überall., teilbereiche des Sees sind vom Verein HSV de Swalmen.
Du kannst auf der Maasseenvergunning aber nachlesen wo die Bereiche sind , die du nicht beangeln darfst.


... aktuelle Fänge:
vergangene Wochen 1x 64er Hecht,
gestern ein 62 Zander


----------



## theundertaker (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

sditges: Und wieder vom Ufer aus? Wie lange haste denn geangelt? Hätteste denn mal Lust mir ein paar Tricks fürs Spinnangeln am Asseltse oder auch woanders zu zeigen? Ich mache irgendwas falsch glaube ich...

Könntest du mir denn mal ein Bildchen von deinem GuFi reinsetzen, den du benutzt...wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm...

Haste denn wieder an dem einen Parkplatz geparkt, wo wir uns mal gesehen hatten und bist dann um den See gewandert?

Gruß
vom Gänsefuß ähhh Thomas


----------



## mrmayo (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Über ein par nützliche Tips wäre ich auch dankbar ,denn langsam frustriert mich die Angelei am Asseltplas ;+
Es beisst einfach gar nichts ,wär ja schon mit nem kleinen Barsch zufrieden.Hauptsache nochmal ein Fisch :m


----------



## theundertaker (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ach kleine Barsche kann man ganz gut an der Maas fangen....;-)
Hatte letztens 2 kleine Schnuckelige erwischt. Am Asseltse habe ich bis jetzt kaum gefischt und auch noch keinen Erfolg gehabt...


----------



## sditges (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> sditges: Und wieder vom Ufer aus? Wie lange haste denn geangelt? Hätteste denn mal Lust mir ein paar Tricks fürs Spinnangeln am Asseltse oder auch woanders zu zeigen? Ich mache irgendwas falsch glaube ich...
> 
> Könntest du mir denn mal ein Bildchen von deinem GuFi reinsetzen, den du benutzt...wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm...
> 
> ...


 
Tips geben kann ich Dir/Euch schon,
nur das Problem ist eher die Umsetzung, und das bedeutet einfach Geduld und das feeling fürs Gufieren erlernen.
Fangen tu ich mit Kopyto River in Blauschimmer oder fluogelb/schwarz mit 12 cm Länge.

Ja, ich fange alles vom Ufer aus.... zusammen gehen leider nicht, da ich an Stellen angele, an denen ich alleine bleiben möchte, der Hintergrund ist Dir sicherlich bekannt, es kostet eben immer viel Arbeit und Zeit gute Stellen zu finden.
Und leider muss man diese für sich behalten, ansonsten sind Sie nach einem post hier, gute Stellen gewesen.

Ich empfehle jedem, sich Videos oder gar ein Guiding, wo man die Grundlagen des Gufierens erlernen kann.

Uli Beyer bietet sehr gute Guidings für nen 50er an.
Das ist alleine wegen dem Bootfahren schon klasse.
Ist zwar aufm Rhein, aber kannste ganeusogut überall anwenden.

Es kostet halt nur viel viel Zeit , das Gefühl für die richtige Führung zu erlernen.


Tips zur Hardware:

Eine speziele Rute fürs Gufieren, sie sollte semiparabolisch sein, ein Wurfgewicht bis ca 80gr und recht straff, 2,75m Länge.
Ich fische mit einer Berkley Thunderbone und bin sehr zufrieden damit, habe vorher mit einer Daiwa Powermesh geangelt, die eine rel. weiche Spitze hat, leider konnte ich mit Ihr nicht so viele Bisse mangles Straffheit verwerten,bemerken.

Eine gute Rolle, mit crosswrap (Kreuzwicklung).
Eine Geflochtene druff ich habe auf meiner Technium 4000 eine original Powerpro aus USA mit 15lb.

Die Geflochtene habe ich mit einem NOKNOT an einem 50 cm langen Stahlvorfach (6-8kg,7x7) verbunden.

Daran dann einen Kopyto River mit 12cm Länge, Fluo Gelb oder eben Weiss, Blauschimmer.












Das passende Gerät ist sehr wichtig, wichtiger noch der Führungsstil.

Bei Köderfarben lege ich mich nicht fest, da hier wie gesagt 99% die Köderführung ausmacht.


----------



## theundertaker (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ah cool...danke schon mal für die Hilfe....kann ich mir wenigstens mal ein Bild davon machen, was du so für GuFis verwendest und die gegebenenfalls auch mal austesten...

Dass du mit mir nicht an Stellen angelst, die du sonst befischst ist natürlich klar wie Kloßbrühe, würd ich auch nicht machen....

Ich meinte nur, dass du mir mal ein wenig die Technik zeigst...also von mir aus an einer Stelle, wo man keine minimale Chance auf einen Fisch hat....ich will dich nicht deiner Stellen berauben...nur der Führungsstil des Gummifisches scheint bei mir halt nicht in Ordnung zu sein...Aber musst ja auch nicht, wollt wenigstens mal nett gefragt haben...

Danke trotzdem für deine ausführliche Antwort.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## mrmayo (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hmm klingt ja nach vielen Schneidertagen und viel GeduldMal schauen ob ich diese Aufbringen kann ,denn irgendwann brauch man schon ein Erfolgserlebniss um an der Stange/angel  zu bleiben|kopfkrat

Ich Fische mit Attractor-Gummifischen und Sahra -Twistern.
Rute ist die Hank Simonsz Bluewave ,60 Gramm Wurfgewicht und 2,75 m lang.
als Schnur dient die Berkley Fireline.
Ich fische bzw .versuche es mit der Faulenzermethode in der Nähe des Strommastes ,doch wie gesagt,bis jetzt ohne erfolg


----------



## sditges (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Der Führungsstil, besser gesagt mein Führungsstil,denn den Führungsstil gibbet nisch 

Kopyto River 12cm 10-18gr je nach Stelle bzw Strömung falls vorhanden.

Einwerfen, kurz vor eintreffen des Gufis die Schnur stoppen und den Fisch an gestraffter Schnur (wichtig) absinken lassen, es kann sein das es beim Absinken (sehr häufig) schon in der Rute knallt.
Kommt ein leichtes Tock und die Schnur erschlafft, ist der Gufi auf dem Grund.

Nun gibt es hier verschiedene Möglichkeiten weiter zu machen....entweder faulenzen ... oder jiggen.
Ich bevorzuge keines und habe meine eigene Variante.
Die ist ein Mischmasch aus allem, kurz.

1. Eine Kurbelumdrehungen ... gleichzeitig Rute aus der 9Uhr Stellung auf die 11 Uhr Stellung.
-----absinken lassen gleichzeitig Rute wieder auf 9Uhr bringen und die freigewordene Schnur aufnehmen.
(Hier liegt die Sache begraben mit dem feeling erlernen)

leichtes Tock..Schnur schlaff.....Gufi am Grund für 2-3 Sek liegen lassen.
2. jetzt mit Gefühl 2-drei sanfte Kurbelumdrehungen..Gufi über de Grund schleifen lassen.
... wieder 2-3Sek warten....
3. Rute von 9 Uhr in die 10 Uhr ...eine Umdrehung...
Gufi hebt leicht vom Grund ab....und sinkt wieder herunter...
4. wieder einfach nur 1-2 Kurbelumdrehungen Gufi über Grund.
5. Kurbel leicht drehen und Rute mit drei Rucken von 9 auf 12 Uhr .... Rute wieder auf 9 Uhr ..Schnur beiholen und warten bis der Gufi wieder mit leichtem Tock und schlaffer Schnur den Bodengrund quittiert.

Dann einfach mit Variationen weiter.

Meine Erfahrung: Je ungleichmäßiger umso besser.
Mal langsam ..mal schneller, mal höher mal über Grund.
Eben so vorstellen, wie ein Kranker verendender Fisch.

Solltest Du , meistens in den Absink- oder Pausenphasen, etwas ungewöhnliches (da ist das Gefühl wieder) vermuten, bemerken, sofort anschlagen....machst Du nix fängst Du nix..und der Fisch hat den ungeniessbarebn Gufi wieder herausbefördert 

ich hoffe Du kannst Dir so ein Bild davon machen.


----------



## sditges (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



mrmayo schrieb:


> Hmm klingt ja nach vielen Schneidertagen und viel GeduldMal schauen ob ich diese Aufbringen kann ,denn irgendwann brauch man schon ein Erfolgserlebniss um an der Stange/angel zu bleiben|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich Fische mit Attractor-Gummifischen und Sahra -Twistern.
> Rute ist die Hank Simonsz Bluewave ,60 Gramm Wurfgewicht und 2,75 m lang.
> ...


 
Hi, Die Rute kenne ich nicht, aber ich denke das sie schon dafür geeignet ist, solange sie eine rel. straffe Spitze hat.
Und die 60gr reichen für die Gufis 11-14cm.

Naja Schnur ist teils Geschmacksache, ich pers. finde die Fireline rausgeworfenes Geld.
Grund: Trägt nicht was sie verspricht, bei unserer art Fischen, franst Sie schnell aus und wird brüchig. Scharkanten sind ein schneller Killer der Schnur.


Favoriten: Powerpro, Stroft GTM und Tufline XP, teuer aber gut und haltbar.

ACHSO: Wem übrigens geflochtene zu teuer sind, ich kann als Mono (meine Winterschnur) die Climax Spin empfehlen.
Super Mono, extrem wenig Dehnung für eine Mono, (ich merke auch hier mein TOCK)sehr Knotenfest, und sehr günstig.
Als 25 er kosten 450m 7,99 EUR beim PISCATUS Shop.
Sie hat als Tragkraft zwar "nur" 5,5 Kg angegeben, aber die trägt sie 100%.
Was nutzt wenn 8KG druff stehen und diese Schnüre letztendlich doch nicht soviel tragen. 5,5 Kg sind für die Stärke realistisch und vollkommen ausreichend.
Viele Hersteller neigen ja generell bei den Schnüren zu übertreiben.

Köder: Sandra Twister sind gut .... Attractor finde ich pers. nicht gut.
Das Gummi ist sehr hart, und der Preis ist absolut zu hoch.
Ich favorisiere Gufies die weich sind , da ich denke, das echte Fische auch sich nicht so hart im Maul fühlen.... so besteht die chance etwas länger de Biss zu erkennen, bevor der Fisch den Köfder ausgespuckt hat.

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich den PROFIBLINKERMAN einfach nicht ausstehen kann 

P.S. Die Stelle ist nicht schlecht..... Spinnfischen heisst aber auch Fische suchen, und nicht am Platz verharren, bis der Fisch kommt.


----------



## mrmayo (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

#6 Danke für deine ausführlichen Antworten!

Werd am Wochenende wieder nach holland fahren .Wer weiss!?vieleicht klappts mit dem ersten gufi-zander


----------



## theundertaker (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Auch von mir vielen Dank #6

Haste dir aber Mühe beim Beschreiben gegeben...ich werds auch mal ausprobieren...würd ja auch gerne mal einen Zander live sehen..hab leider noch keinen im Haken gehabt...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex-racer (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo,

Habe mir am Samstag die Papiere des *HSV Ons Genoegen Roermond *geholt, ist ja echt super wo man überall damit Fischen darf :q.

@ *sditges*
Wirklich sehr schöne Tips von dir, bin beim Raubfischangeln nicht so fit.

Ich Angele meistens auf Karpfen, Schleie, Döbel, Aal, Seeforelle (Büttgenbach).
Werde es demnächst so handhaben das ich ein Wochenende in Holland zum Raubfischangeln gehe, und das nächste Wochenende in Büttgenbach zum Friebfischangeln, stehen da mit Wohnwagen auf einem Campingplatz so das ich alle 2 Wochen dort bin #6.

Gruß Alex


----------



## mrmayo (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

poste grade mal meine Gummiköderpallette


----------



## krauthis7 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

und schon damit gefangen ???  |rolleyes


----------



## mrmayo (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Nein...wie gesagt steh gerade erst am Anfang meine "Gufi-karriere "und habe sonst immer mit Köfi den Stachelrittern nachgestellt...und gefangen


----------



## sditges (9. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



mrmayo schrieb:


> poste grade mal meine Gummiköderpallette


Also auf den ersten Blick ok, die Sandras sind auf Zander immer  gut, der Twister unten eher für Barsche.

Attractor ist nicht mein Ding.


Was mir wohl auffällt sind die Jigköpfe.
Die Haken scheinen etwas klein.
Bei nem 12 er Gufi würde ich einen 4/0 Erie oder einen 5/0 Standup / Spezial-Erie nehmen, dann brauchste auch keinen
Angstdrilling.
Der ist erst ab 15/16 cm nötig.

Rundköpfe zum twistern, und beim Gufi ,Erie oder Standup bzw Spezial Erie mit Frontbefestigung.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Moin... Hier könnt ihr euch nochmal verschiedene Führungsstile  fürs GuFieren anschauen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/angelpraxis/november04_gummifuehrung.htm


----------



## mrmayo (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

@ sditges

Ich besitze noch Jigköpfe mit größeren Haken ,hatte aber das Gefühl das diese die Aktion des Gufis beeinträchtigen.
ist das den Zandern egal?


----------



## sditges (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



mrmayo schrieb:


> @ sditges
> 
> Ich besitze noch Jigköpfe mit größeren Haken ,hatte aber das Gefühl das diese die Aktion des Gufis beeinträchtigen.
> ist das den Zandern egal?


 
Also bei einem Gufi mit einer Länge von ca 12cm und ner Hakengröße 4/0 kommt der Haken etwa auf der Hälfte des Köders aus dem Rücken heraus.

Bei deinen Jigs hast du nat. etwas mehr Aktion, aber mehr Fehlbisse, weil Haken zu klein (Hakenbogen) ist und der Haken zu weit vorne sitzt.

Bei nem 4/0er wird die Aktion aber nicht wirklich grossartig beeinträcht,da 50% des Fisches frei beweglich ist.


----------



## mrmayo (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hab mir Heute 10 Kopytos mit dazu passenden Köpfen bestellt 
Hoffe das sie diese Woche noch eintrudeln ,damit ich sie am We direkt testen kann


----------



## sditges (10. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



mrmayo schrieb:


> Hab mir Heute 10 Kopytos mit dazu passenden Köpfen bestellt
> Hoffe das sie diese Woche noch eintrudeln ,damit ich sie am We direkt testen kann


 
Wehe du verklagst mich ,wenn du nix fängst


----------



## mrmayo (11. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Mal sehen :q


----------



## theundertaker (11. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Er kann keine Zivilklage gegen dich einleiten, da die Voraussetzungen für einen rechtlichen Anspruch gemäß BGB nicht gegeben sind....XDXD


----------



## Jogibär (12. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

na, da kommt aber jetzt der Justizfuzzi durch...:q


----------



## theundertaker (12. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

jetzt wo dus sagst...da haste recht ;-)

ich sollte ein bisschen besser aufpassen....man man man dieser beruf....der verfolgt einen überall hin... XDXD


----------



## sditges (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Uuuund ? Wie wars ?
Was gefangen ?

Oder nur Gummis gebadet :q


----------



## mrmayo (15. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

He he :q

War heute nicht in Holland , sondern am Adolfosee in Ratheim unterwegs.
Problem: Die Hängergefahr ist dort so groß das ich nie mit Kunstködern ,sondern ausschließlich mit Köfis angel 
Konnte heut nen schönen Barsch verhaften.

Wenn das Wetter nicht allzu schlecht wird ,fahr ich Dienstag oder Mittwoch zum Asseltplaas und werd die neue Gufis testen und natürlich Berricht erstatten


----------



## alizander1 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



mrmayo schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter nicht allzu schlecht wird ,fahr ich Dienstag oder Mittwoch zum Asseltplaas und werd die neue Gufis testen und natürlich Berricht erstatten


 
Na hoffentlich ist bis dahin wieder etwas weniger Wasser drin.
Ich wollte Samstag morgen auch los.War Freitag Abend vorsichtshalber mal gucken.Ist extrem viel Wasser drin.
An Slippen war da nicht zu denken...
Werde nächtste Woche mal wieder starten.Denke das das Wasser dann wieder weg ist.
@Stefan: Warst du die Woche über mal???


----------



## sditges (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



alizander1 schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich ist bis dahin wieder etwas weniger Wasser drin.
> Ich wollte Samstag morgen auch los.War Freitag Abend vorsichtshalber mal gucken.Ist extrem viel Wasser drin.
> An Slippen war da nicht zu denken...
> Werde nächtste Woche mal wieder starten.Denke das das Wasser dann wieder weg ist.
> @Stefan: Warst du die Woche über mal???


 
Hi Alex, ich muss ehrlich zugeben, momentan ist auch für mich zuviel Wasser da ... vorallem auch von oben :q .
War heute mal kurz, aber die Bedingungen waren einfach zu schlecht. 
Naja.. jetzt ist erstmal Pause, da ich über Ostern weg bin, wollen wir hoffen das bis zur Räuberpause das letzte März-Wochenende nochmal schön wird.

grütziii Stefan


----------



## carphunter85 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

so, war heut draußen. War an den südlichen Maasseen und Kanälen unterwegs. Von Hochwasser keine Spur, und gegen den Regen gibts Kleidung... Ergebnis waren nach einem Fehlbiss und einem Aussteiger, ein kleiner Zander, und als Beifang noch nen kleinen Hecht, die beide wieder schwimmen durften...
Langsam fängt die Ecke an mir zu gefallen, die Ergebnisse sprechen für sich, obwohl ich mich dort (noch) nicht besonders gut auskenne...


----------



## sditges (17. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> so, war heut draußen. War an den südlichen Maasseen und Kanälen unterwegs. Von Hochwasser keine Spur, und gegen den Regen gibts Kleidung... Ergebnis waren nach einem Fehlbiss und einem Aussteiger, ein kleiner Zander, und als Beifang noch nen kleinen Hecht, die beide wieder schwimmen durften...
> Langsam fängt die Ecke an mir zu gefallen, die Ergebnisse sprechen für sich, obwohl ich mich dort (noch) nicht besonders gut auskenne...


 
Auch Dir ein Gratz und Petri.... na toll, habter also das Wasser schön bei uns Aufstauen lassen (im Norden)


----------



## carphunter85 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

naja... das wasserwar schon etwas erhöht an manchen maasseen, konnte man schon sehen, wenn man hinter roermond drüber gefahren ist. Aber an sich findet man ja immer Stellen, wo man noch gut angeln kann.


----------



## köfi01 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hi

Ich war heute zum ersten mal dieses Jahr wieder am Oolderplas.Super Wetter einige Bisse und eine Brasse von 47 cm.Aber hauptsache am Wasser.#6

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (20. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Kacke, wäre ich doch mal gefahren...hätte auch gerne was rausgeholt...wie haste denn geangelt? Made?

Petriiiiiii :vik:

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## theundertaker (27. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallöchen...|wavey:

Ich war gestern von 7 bis 14:30 Uhr am Oolderplas...Gefangen habe ich mit meiner Freundin zusammen einen Barsch, 27 cm, und sonst hatte ich nur einen Biss, den ich nicht verwerten konnte...

Heute war ich auch wieder unterwegs am Ooldi  und es tat sich nichts, absolut garnix, null, niente, nada...

Ich habe Brassenhaken verwendet...mit Maden bzw. Bienenmaden....und einen größeren Haken mit einem Maiskorn + Maden...ich habe die Montagen weit rausgeschmissen und weil sich nichts tat...vorne angefüttert und auch mal die Montagen nur ein Stückchen rausgepfeffert...keine Chance...die Fische am Oolderplas scheinen noch "Winterschlaf" zu halten |supergri...kann man wohl nix machen...

Es lebe das Ende der Sperrzeit für die momentan verbotenen Köderarten!! #6 Ist ja zum Glück nur noch ein Monat, in dem kein Wurm etc. an das Häkchen darf...aber dann gehts wieder richtig los mit allem drum und dran und vielleicht haben dann die süßen Fischlis auch wieder Lust zu beißen...

Gruß
Thomas + Angie #h


----------



## alex-racer (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hi Thomas,

Ich war am Samstag auch in Holland, zuerst in Asselt nach 2 Stunden ohne Biss, Platzwecksel nach Roermond an die Maas.
Nach einer Angelzeit von insgesamt 5 Stunden nicht ein Biss, es haben aber alle anderen Angler mit denen ich gesprochen habe auch nix gefangen #c.
Läuft halt zur Zeit mit der Feeder nicht so gut, war am Donnerstag aber in Belgien in Büttgenbach Angeln und habe einen schönen Karpfen bekommen |supergri.


So bis die Tage, gruß Alex


----------



## theundertaker (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Dann mal Petri zu dem Karpfen...

Haste wohl recht...keiner fängt momentan ordentliche Friedfische...aber naja, die Zeit wird kommen ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## totaler Spinner (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ich war letzte Woche paar mal um Roermond angeln. Hab’s auch mal mit einer Fliege an der Spinnrute versucht. Nichts gefangen. War aber schön mal wieder aktiv zu angeln, werde es weiterhin probieren. Samstag war ich am Oolderplas stippen auf Made. Nichts, die Maden waren noch nicht mal von Kleinfisch angelutscht. In der Nacht konnt ich dann an der Maas meine ersten Fische dieses Jahr fangen. Ein Döbel 35cm und ein Aal 60cm. Beide auf Made.


----------



## sditges (28. April 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> Ich war letzte Woche paar mal um Roermond angeln. Hab’s auch mal mit einer Fliege an der Spinnrute versucht. Nichts gefangen. War aber schön mal wieder aktiv zu angeln, werde es weiterhin probieren. Samstag war ich am Oolderplas stippen auf Made. Nichts, die Maden waren noch nicht mal von Kleinfisch angelutscht. In der Nacht konnt ich dann an der Maas meine ersten Fische dieses Jahr fangen. Ein Döbel 35cm und ein Aal 60cm. Beide auf Made.


 
Hi, das hört sich aber doch gut an .-)

Gratz zu den Fängen !  #6


----------



## theundertaker (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Und....wer fährt am We an die Seen zum fischen?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## gimli (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Und....wer fährt am We an die Seen zum fischen?



Nicht an die Seen, sondern an die See. :q


----------



## theundertaker (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Auch geil...dann mal viel Erfolg...


----------



## theundertaker (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hmm...also ich will mal kurz vom Samstag berichten:

Ich bin mit meiner Verlobten zum Oolderplas "gereist" und dort haben wir dann schön 4 Ruten rausgelegt...angekommen sind wir ca. 7 Uhr morgens...um mich kurz zu fassen, wir hatten einmal einen Biss auf Maden und einmal auf Mais-Made-Mix, aber halt nur kurze Anfasser, sodass man garnicht anhauen brauchte...nach 5 Stunden abwarten einfach nicht ein Fisch zu erwischen und die Sonne brannte und brannte...Die anderen 5 Angler, die noch auftauchten hatten ebenfalls nicht einen Biss und sind auch ziemlich schnell wieder gefahren...Wir haben uns dann 12 Uhr auch entschlossen, notgedrungen mal alle Sachen einzupacken und sind auch noch mal an den Kanal gefahren...was soll ich sagen, es war erstens dort kein Fisch zu erwischen, aber das war auch kein Wunder...dort fuhren etliche Wasserski-Boote mit Anhang rum, die das Wasser durchschüttelten bis zum geht nicht mehr...bei einem Boot hatte ich allerdings den Gedanken, die Angel mal ins Boot auszuwerfen oder einen Stein zu schmeißen...der Fuhr extra genau auf die Seite des Kanals, wo wir die Ruten draußen hatten und blieb dort stehen, bis der Wasserskifahrer fertig war...das war echt ne bodenlose Frechheit...ich würde nicht genau mit nem Boot dort halten, wo Angeln rausgelegt sind...die haben sich wahrscheinlich nen Spaß drauß gemacht...echt unverschämt...

Ich werde jetzt erst nächsten Monat wieder fahren...dann kann man wenigstens wieder alle Köder benutzen, vor allem auch wieder Wurm und Kunstköder...gott sei dank...

War noch jemand unterwegs an den Seen? Und vielleicht auch erfolgreich?

Gruß
Thomas + Angie


----------



## Luiz (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

was angelst du auch da wo es den wasserskifahrern erlaubt ist zu fahren oder wo die boote auch mal gas geben dürfen, selber schuld .

Gibt nur ganz wenige strecken wo man mal bissle gas geben darf... .


----------



## theundertaker (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Wenn ich ne bessere Stelle kennen würde, dann würde ich es vielleicht auch mal woanders an der Maas probieren...kenn ich aber nich ;-)

Kannst mir ja mal paar Stellen an der Maas einzeichnen auf ne maps.google Karte und mal schicken, dann kann ich auch mal was anderes versuchen...wenn möglich mit guter Abstellmöglichkeit für mein Autochen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## wilhelm (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo Theundertaker


Einfach mal über Google Earth die Maas erkunden .
Überall wo unterschiedliche Wassertiefen vorhanden sind ist es Erfolgversprechend zu Angeln.
Ebenso kann man auf diesem Weg auch Parkplätze für sein Kraftfahrzeug finden.
Ansonsten kann ich nur Raten Fahr mal ein paar Kilometer und Sehe dir die Stellen selber an, da keiner Hotspots gerne weitergibt ( Die zu finden kostet Geld ((Benzin)) und Zeit)

In diesem Sinne Petri und viel Erfolg beim erkunden.#6


Gruß Wilhelm:vik:

PS:Auch mal zwischen Roermond und Venlo schauen, ist nicht so überfischt wie die Seen.


----------



## theundertaker (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ja, das mit den HotSpots is klar...sollte eigentlich auch nicht so gemeint sein...ich werd bei Gelegenheit mal was bei maps.google.de zurecht machen und hier reinposten und dann würd ich gerne mal wissen, ob man dort angeln darf...ich bin immer vorsichtig, habe immer n bissl schiss davor, dass ich wenn ich mal was ausprobiere, dort eigentlich nicht sitzen darf...du verstehst...deshalb würde ich lieber ne ungefähre stelle beschrieben bekommen, weil ich dann weiß, dass man sich dort hinsetzen darf...ich halte mich halt auch an die gesetze ;-)


----------



## wilhelm (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ist ja auch in Ordnung das mit den Gesetzen.
Aber du hast eine Gewässerliste normalerweise sogar auf deutsch so das man gut erkennen kann wo man Angeln darf oder nicht.
An der Maas ist fast überall das Angeln erlaubt.
Über Google-Earth kann man das wirklich sehr gut erkunden, ist ein Top Programm und kostet nichts.
Das einzige was du bedenken solltest das sehr viele direkte Zufahrten für KFZ gesperrt sind und die Polizei hier auch keinen Spass versteht. Must halt manchmal ein bisschen laufen ( soll Gesund sein),

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ähhhm....ja dann werde ich übernächstes We mal in die Hefte sehen, was ich auch schon öfter getan habe....

Siehste du, das Angeln an der Maas ist an fast allen Stellen erlaubt und das schreckt mich ab...ich weiß doch nicht, wo jemanden vielleicht das Land gehört und ich dürfte mich dort nicht aufhalten...

Hast du denn zufällig ICQ oder MSN...würde dich dann mal hinzufügen und dir mal paar Stellen schicken...vielleicht kannste mir dann sagen, ob ich da angeln dürfte...? Ansonsten wie gesagt stelle ich demnächst mal 2, 3 Karten ein und frage hier mal öffentlich nach....

Auf jeden Fall schon mal danke für die Hilfe...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## BSZocher (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ...das war echt ne bodenlose Frechheit...ich würde nicht genau mit nem Boot dort halten, wo Angeln rausgelegt sind...die haben sich wahrscheinlich nen Spaß drauß gemacht...echt unverschämt...
> 
> Ich werde jetzt erst nächsten Monat wieder fahren...dann kann man wenigstens wieder alle Köder benutzen, vor allem auch wieder Wurm und Kunstköder...gott sei dank...



Moin!
Die ham sich mal keinen Spaß erlaubt, sondern sind dort, wo sie es dürfen, IHREM Sport nachgegangen. Für Wasserski-Läufer gibt es nur begrenzt Platz in und um Roermond. Als Angler hat man jedoch zig Kilometer Ufer wo man, OHNE jemanden bei der Ausübung SEINES Hobbys zu stören, fischen kann. Kannst ja mal drüber nachdenken.

...und warum auf das Ende der Schonzeit warten? |kopfkrat
Was ich in den letzten 3 Tagen an Kunstködern gesehen habe, die dort gewässert wurden :v 
Schön, daß die Kontrolletties endlich vernünftige Boote haben....und sie machten/machen regen Gebrauch davon. #6


----------



## theundertaker (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ja, ich bin auch in den letzten Wochen zweimal kontrolliert worden...alles kein Thema, wenn man sich an die Vorschriften hält...ich warte die paar Wochen ab und dann is alles wieder drin...^^


----------



## theundertaker (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Wer war denn mal wieder am Oolderplas?? Was gefangen? Ist jemand am Sonntag dort?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## totaler Spinner (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ich war da letzte Zeit oft mit Stippe und Grundangel (Futterkorb). Nix gefangen. Langsam krieg ich Bammel ob es überhaupt möglich ist an Köfis zu kommen. Fische in Köfigröße hab ich dieses Jahr noch nirgends gefangen.


----------



## theundertaker (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Aha...hmmm...ich war auch oft mit Futterkorb, aber es tat sich einfach nix, bis auf zwei kleine Zupfer aus Mais-Made-Mix...aber einfach nix zu holen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## cappy (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Wo geht ihr da denn genau angeln? Wir waren ja letztes WE da (das erste Mal) aber haben nicht so recht gewusst wo wir uns niederlassen sollten. :v


----------



## theundertaker (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Huhu Leutz...

Ich war gestern mit meiner Freundin ab 16:30 Uhr am Oolderplas angeln und es war trotz Schneidertag einfach nur klasse. Am Oolderplas angekommen, Sachen schnell ausm Auto und ab damit ans Wasser. Leider lag genau an "meiner" Angelstelle ein Boot, sodass ich auf eine Stelle weiter links ausweichen musste.

Ich habe 3 Ruten mit Tauwurm bestückt und die ins Wasser gelegt. Ich hatte an dem Abend einen Biss...der Fisch scheint sich aber nicht selbst gehakt zu haben und so blieb es bei nem Biss.

Wir ließen die Ruten weiter draußen liegen und an einer Rute zog es andauernd, aber nur immer minimal...könnten doch kleine Barsche sein, die den dicken Wurm nicht runterkriegen und dran nuckeln oder? Das hat mich leicht irritiert.

Aber das beste an dem Abend war, dass man wieder Fische springen und rauben sehen konnte. Vor meinen Füßen direkt die kleinen Brutfische (und hoffentlich bald meine Köderfische ) und die Hechte jagden was das Zeug hielt. Einige Hechte haben anscheinend diese kleinen Minifischchen einfach nur an der Oberfläche abgefischt. Es war so geil, die ganze Zeit schwamm ein Hecht oben an der Oberfläche und sammelte Kleinfische ein. Man sah stets die beiden Flossen aus dem Wasser ragen, deshalb bin ich mir so sicher, dass es Hechte waren. Das war einfach nur herrlich, wie der da so an der Wasseroberfläche seine kleinen Kreise zog. Schon hatte der Abend sich ohne Fisch gelohnt und wir sind zufrieden nach Hause gefahren...bis auf die Kopfschmerzen, die etwas störten 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Luiz (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

so isch des ne!?!


----------



## krauthis7 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

war auch mal wieder angeln #6


----------



## Luiz (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

oha, wer hat den da das das tolle foto geschossen?


----------



## theundertaker (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo Leutz,

ich war gestern von 17 Uhr bis 21 Uhr mal wieder am Oolderplas und habe die allerdicksten Tauwürmer auf den Barschhaken gezogen...natürlich so, dass die Bewegungsfreiheit hatten um noch Aerobic am Haken zu machen...naja...kurz und gut...ein Biss und kein Fisch...also ich glaube, momentan hat es echt immer noch keinen Zweck, am Oolderplas mit Wurm, Kunstköder und so weiter zu angeln...da is einfach nur tote Hose...

@Ralf: Wie siehts denn aus, wann starten wir denn mal wieder einen Versuch, vielleicht zeigste mir ja dann, dass doch noch Fische existieren...;+

5 Meter vor meinen Füßen habe ich wenigstens n geilen dicken Hecht schwimmen sehen, das war wieder wunderbar...aber so langsam möchte ich auch mal wieder einen Fisch an Land sehen #q

Falls jemand am Oolderplas in den nächsten Tagen was fängt, einfach rein damit...

Ein bisschen bin ich ja am verzweifeln...ich denke, nächstes We werde ich es mal wieder an der Maas versuchen...

Bis dahin..
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## TeeDub (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich diesen Thread gelesen habe, wurde meine Neugier für den Oolderplas nun auch geweckt. Wenn mal jemand aus dem Kreis Aachen oder jemand, der an Aachen vorbeikommt, zum Oolderplas fährt und noch einen Platz im Auto hat, würde ich gerne mitfahren. 

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

es sind zur zeit viele kleine unterwegs  |kopfkrat


----------



## cappy (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Der würde mir für den Anfang doch schon vollkommen reichen


----------



## DanielH (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

war Sonntag morgen....
der Zander konnte meinem Wobbler nicht wieder stehen...


----------



## carste (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Weiß jemand ob man auch mit dem Bus dorthin kommt.
Ich würde in Aachen losfahren.
oder ob in der nähe des Oolderplas ein Bahnhof ist von dem der Fußweg nicht so weit. ist


----------



## theundertaker (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Sieht schlecht aus glaube ich^^


----------



## cappy (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Ich befürchte auch da wird's in fußläufiger Umgebung nix geben, der nächste kleine Ort der mir da einfällt ist Ool, kannst ja mal im Inet schauen ob's da was gibt zum Anfahren mit Bus  & Bahn.


----------



## theundertaker (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

carste: vielleicht lädt dich ja in aachen jemand ins auto ein, wenn er an den Oolderplas fährt? Frag doch mal hier nach....


----------



## McKane92 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hey Leute ich war Vorgestern das erstemal am Oolderplas angeln.
War dort 4 Stunden lang ungefähr 12 Barsche der größte knapp 40 und 4 Hechte davon 2 sehr klein und 2 über Mindestmaß. 
Ich habe Abends viele Brasen oder Karpfen an der Oberfläche schwimmen sehen bin mir nicht ganz sicher war schon recht dunkel.
Aber die Tage werd ichs wohl nochmal probieren  Ich hoffe hier herrscht noch bisschen Aktion im Forum


----------



## köfi01 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Wo warst du den da genau ,an dem runden Parkplatz ? 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Zabuza87 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hi Leute,

ich war am Samstag von 7:00 - 14:00 Uhr am Oolderplaas.
Am runden Parkplatz in Ool um genau zu sein.
Konnte dort zwei schöne Brassen auf Grund landen. Die erste war 48cm und die zweite stolze 55cm. Einen hammerharten Biss habe ich verpasst, weil ich so nem Typen neben mir mit dem Kescher geholfen habe... Meine Angel wollte sich kurzzeitig ausm Halter verabschieden und der Elektronische Bissanzeiger ist fast verbrannt... -.- aber ich kam einfach zu spät.
Das beste war jedoch, was mir keine Ruhe lässt, dass mein Vater einen sehr extremen Biss hatte, wobei ihm beim Anziehen der Angel diese in zwei Teile gebrochen ist... Nach einem kurzen widerstand war die Schnur plötzlich ohne Spannung und der Fisch weg. Was das wohl war???
Werde versuchen es kommenden Samstag herauszufinden...

P.S. Bei interesse kann ich Fotos vom Samstag hochladen.


----------



## Soleil (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Fotos wären toll  kann man dort gut auf zander gehen? Wie ist der Grund dort? Kies? Also wegen Köderfisch auf Grund meine ich


----------



## köfi01 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

HI . Wie ist es dort mit dem Kraut ?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Zabuza87 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hey Leute,

also, Fotos habe ich hochgeladen. Eine Brasse ist von meinem Dad und zwei von mir ^^. Ein Mann hat mir dort zuletzt erzählt, dass man dort angeblich zu früher Stunde gut auf Zander gehen kann, allerdings hatte er in meinem Beisein keinen Biss. Die Gewässer dort sind allgemein bekannt für viel Zander. Einfach mal probieren... Glück muss man ja auch haben.
Der Grund ist sehr sehr steinig. Daran scheitern auch die meisten Angler dort. Dort waren etliche Leute, aber nur wir und ein Weiterer hatten Bisse, die anderen nichts. Es gilt, wie überall, das Gewässer kennen zu lernen. Bin auch ganz häufig völlig blank nach Hause gefahren. Erst die letzten beiden Male hat es sich erstaunlich verändert, als ich auf eine gute Idee gekommen bin... Hat sich als mein Geheimtrick herausgestellt  

Mit dem Kraut hält es sich in Grenzen. Am Ufer ist es ein bisschen mehr, aber ich hatte keine Schwierigkeiten. Wirklich nur vereinzelte Pflänzchen. 
Obwohl, hab trotzdem beim rausholen zwei wunderschöne Krautaale gelanded. Leider keine Fotos gemacht

für mich war es definitiv ein geiler Angeltag. Allein der Ort ist wunderschön. Erinnert einfach an Urlaub!!!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## McKane92 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas - Roermond*

Hey Leute war letzte Woche wieder da, also zur eurer Frage ! Am Anfang war ich da am runden Parkplatz aber da war sehr viel Kraut und deshalb schwer zu befischen ! Dort sind mir nur paar kleine Barsche eingestiegen!
Dann war ich bisschen weiter weg kleiner Tipp nicht weit vom Surferclub und dort gingen die Hechte wieder ab 3 Stück um die 70cm.
Auf die Frage zurück wie der Grund ist.. also teilweise sehr krautig und weich aber es gibt auch paar Stellen wo es härter ist und wo Steine auf dem Grund sind .. für Zander interessant !
Bin morgen wieder dort auf Hechtjagd  auf groß Hecht !!
gruß Dennis|wavey:


----------

